

Show HN: OneTwoSplit.com-increase amount of downloads of your app with a/b tests - andykozik
http://onetwosplit.com/

======
andykozik
Hey guys, Please give me your feedback about the project.

OneTwoSplit.com helps app developers to a/b test their screenshots, icons,
video app preview, etc.

It is fully integrated with Facebook and VK mobile ad. So you shouldn't care
about the issue, how to fill you a/b test with the ad traffic.

------
GloryGrower
As a startup founder, I think it's a great opportunity, to improve my future
apps. Well done fellas.

------
Angryfunnydog
Cool idea. Think you will blow up the market, guys!

